
Ask HN: Is Startup School right for starting with a new idea? - hsikka
I&#x27;m working on building Early Warning Systems that use ML and space data for Public Health problems and can see a commercial application for governments and communities. But I just started work, and this is a longer problem than most SAAS offerings, do you think Startup School is worth it in this case?
======
sctb
Probably best to ask that question in the thread!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558452)

